# Devilish Ducts



## keandrew (Oct 12, 2010)

My husband and I did a quick bathroom update--painting and changing out the builder hardware etc.  All of the new hardware went up so easily except for one pesky robe hook.  The placement is on a short wall where the builder's ceramic hook had been.  As I had drilled the pilot holes for the wall anchors I realized that there was a duct behind it.  I thought I could be creative and cut down two screw in wall anchors w/ shortened screws.  This actually did work--for like a week and then the hook ripped out of the wall robe and all.  What can I use to secure the hook to the wall.  I want to use the hook that  matches the other hardware so no command hooks or changing the hook placement.  There has to be a way to attach something to a wall when there is duct work behind it.  I have about a half inch of space including the drywall.  Help, please . . .


----------



## handyguys (Oct 13, 2010)

eh, dont worry about hitting the duct with the anchors or screws. Yea, some people may cringe. Yes, if you puncture the duct there could be a little bit of heat loss into the wall cavity. My bet is there is 10 times that amount of heat loss due to duct joints that aren't taped. Just do the anchors as if the duct wasn't behind the wall and you should be fine.

When drilling the holes for the anchors drill the tile and drywall, not the duct. The anchor should push the duct out of the way if its right up against the drywall. I'm picturing plastic anchors. Is that what you are using?


----------



## keandrew (Oct 14, 2010)

I used the screw in wall anchors shortened with shortened nails which held for a week and then ripped out.  So you think the plastic ones will do it?  Of course now I need to spackle the holes and move the spot down some.  I thought the plastic ones might work in a new spot but I think the hang up will be the length of the screw.


----------



## handyguys (Oct 15, 2010)

I really like those screw in anchors but they leave behind some gaping holes when you remove them or if they are torn down. Don't worry about them being too long just go for it. if they push the duct it wont hurt anything.

Your best bet, if you can do it, would be to put the hood where you can screw into a stud and forget the anchor altogether.


----------



## keandrew (Oct 18, 2010)

You know it!  I give it another try . . .


----------

